# Gaston Co, NC - #2509 F PTS 5/19



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

www.co.gaston.nc.us

#2509 F Marked for RESCUE GROUP ONLY, not on adoption floor as are all GSDs, PTS DATE IS 5/19


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Can anyone get any info on her Dogs cats? Temperment?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Call Lisa at the shelter


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

Okay, there are 4 dogs there NOW. One is a bite case, the dark black one I believe 2464? The other 3 I put a call in to a friend who has pulled 3 for us there in the last several months. This my GSD friends, number 2445, appears to be related to the 2 we HAVE already pulled! The two we have pulled are problematic in terms of DM. We suspect a breeder is dumping these dogs and need to get the word out down there. I am currently fostering the female that was pulled in March. We got another one in May! I should know today about # 2445 as the resemblence is just too much too much! We need help in finding out who is doing this to these dogs!!!!!!!


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

news? Still listed


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

# 2509 F says 'Foste' for cage # now. Might she be in foster care? With a shelter staff?
From foster care she could even get on a paid transport and be vetted...


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

*Picture Not Available*
Year 
2010  Tag#
2509 Type 
DOG Sex 
FEMALE Breed  SHEPHERD X Color  TRI Cage # FOSTE Age  1-3yrs Release Date 05/19/2010 *AVAILABLE TO RESCUE/HUMANE GROUPS* Admitted Date 05/13/2010 Area Pickup:  KINGS MTN HWY, GASTONIA Remarks: Shy


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

yep, think that means she's in foster


----------

